# Get PC Magazine (Digital Edition) Free For One Year



## ThinkFree (Nov 21, 2008)

You can grab a one-year subscription of PC Magazine (Digital Edition) for free using this link. Type in your email and they’ll send you the download link as soon as a new issue of PC Magazine becomes available. 

Source: *www.labnol.org/internet/pc-magazine-digital-edition-free-subscription/5500/


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 21, 2008)

you sure its not some kind of spamming site which takes my email id and spams me with bull$hit ?


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 21, 2008)

thy're giving payboy n penthouse for free too


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 21, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> you sure its not some kind of spamming site which takes my email id and spams me with bull$hit ?



Don't think so.

To read the magazine offline, you need to install a reader. And that is not available for linux  . And the online interface doesn't seem to work either on my computer.  Got this error 

Unable to complete issue loading. Error code: 8



> We're sorry, but it seems there's an error in the configuration of this issue, and we will be unable to complete loading it at this time. Please try again later.If you require additional assistance, please contact Zinio Customer Support via email at support@zinio.com and reference the above error number.
> 
> Version: 3.11.8151


----------



## abhi.eternal (Nov 21, 2008)

i checked it.... its cool


----------



## thegussey (Nov 22, 2008)

is that true that i will get free magz if I subscribe my email? or it just free news letter ?
can i read this offline ?

Thanks


----------



## unni (Nov 22, 2008)

> I have been reading PC Magazine for years and I often cite it in posts here. Sad to say, Ziff-Davis is discontinuing the print version and PC Magazine will now be online only. I suppose it was inevitable. The parent Ziff-Davis has been in bankruptcy and the magazine has been getting thinner and thinner as advertising dried up. The world financial crisis must have been the final blow. I will miss the print edition and I hope the Web content version will continue to have the same level of reporting and content. January will be the last print edition.


Source: *tips.vlaurie.com/2008/11/19/pc-magazine-to-stop-print-edition/


----------



## debsuvra (Nov 22, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> To read the magazine offline, you need to install a reader. And that is not available for linux


So here's the deal, "Download our software to read e versions of magazines and get 1 year free subscription". Quite simple, isn't it? But somehow looks like a ADWARE sh*t to me.  I wonder why should we need to download some crappy client just to read 12 free subscribed copy offline, where is my PDF?


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 22, 2008)

thegussey said:


> .
> can i read this offline ?
> 
> .



You have to install their reader software to read it offline . I got the latest issue of the mag instantly but was unable to read it ( on linux)


----------



## go4saket (Nov 23, 2008)

Is it the Indian version, i.e if it comes in Indian version...


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 23, 2008)

go4saket said:


> Is it the Indian version, i.e if it comes in Indian version...



No, not the Indian version


----------

